# Nurgle Marines blog



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Good Afternoon folks.

So of you might remember me from the forums a long time ago, and my story is basically that I quit the hobby about a year ago, sold all my 40k stuff (kept some odds and sods that I loved, or though were worth more than they'd sell for on ebay).

I went to Australia, worked and travelled, and I'm back now, and I missed the hobby. I want to work at GW again, and I need a 40k army for that. 

So i picked Nurgle marines to stretch my greenstuffing skillz.

I've got a Typhus conversion and 7 marines all done and ready to be photographed, but first, some Storm shields for my terminators (which I have yet to buy!)

These ones are done:









These ones are not quite done. The ones on the left are almost done, the ones on the right need quite a bit more work.









Sorry for the quality, they were taken on my iphone. I'll try and get some pics of the marines up today too. Feedback is very welcome.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I don't see any pics :-( You have to have a army to work at gw?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

fixed the links. You need an army in each core system to work at GW. At least in the UK that's true. You need to have it done, or at least on the way to being done, by the end of your probationary period.


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd heard that you at least needed to know the rules of the 3 main systems they sell in store. (I wouldn't mind this if they didn't sell LOTR...)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

They don't have to be big, but that's what I heard last time I asked. It makes perfect sense in fairness. When I worked full-time, I was asked to get a LotR army (before WOTR came out) and it really increased my enthusiasm for the system and the models. I couldn't bring myself to sell my Rohan in the end (thank god!)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

OK, so here's my Typhus.

I'm happy with the pose, but not 100% happy with the paint scheme. He's just very... green. I definitely need ideas on this. My limitation is the fact that I like limited colour pallets. So I want to keep it to 3-4 colours at a maximum...

The one thing I know I'm going to do is gloss the shield. I think. Thoughts?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I like what you have done with the shield and the little snotlings on his base, good job man. However, he does seem a little to green. You need maybe another color or two to help break up the green.

For instance, the mark or Nurgle could have some more color in it, like its a soar or something, pinkish white. Just an idea.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Which MoN? The one on the shield I'm happy with, it has a different shade of green anyway, and a purplish tint.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

WOAH! You have to have an army assembled and painted to work at GW?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

See previous posts...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been a bit quiet in the last couple of weeks due to adjusting to an extremely early schedule having worked nights all my life (resulting in me having something resembling severe jetlag for the last 3-4 weeks), but am starting to..er...adjust. I'll be doing a 'how to paint Plague Marines' tutorial in the next week or so (spurred on by having done a lot of work on my own army's paint scheme to find a colour scheme I like), so you might want to keep an eye out for that; it'll have two colour schemes, a dark green one and a lighter 'decayed Heresy' scheme.

Typhus looks way too single-colour, really; there's not enough variation, and he needs to have the highlights brought up about three or four steps from where he is. Likewise the shield; the base colours you have are actually quite nice, richer than the drab greens you so often see on Nurgle, but it just seems to stop there. Try highlighting a little with Camo Green and Gretchin Green (which needs a lot of watering down, by the way, it's a bugger) then use some bleached bone for the upper highlights; you'll be amazed how much extra detail that brings out, and how much overall contrast it brings to the figure.

hth


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks pal, sounds like good advice. 

I'm trying to keep everything super simple, but typhus probably deserves some extra effort.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

For anyone in London, I'm gonna head to GW Kensington on tuesday to work on Typhus.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I was talking about Typhus, I can sorta see the color now, in the first picture, but it was hard to really see in the other pictures.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Svart. Your base colors on typhus are great but you definitely need to bring up the highlights to pull out the details. Rotting flesh and bleached bone are a great way to go. I love the sculpting on the shields! Keep up the good work man.


----------



## MrHuk (Jul 15, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> WOAH! You have to have an army assembled and painted to work at GW?



At least you know the people giving you advice actually have some experience.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the feedback, I'm def going to follow advice on Typhus, hopefully results tomorrow. In the meantime, I started putting together my second squad of 7.










I think I'm happy with the Champ's pose... He's got a lot of GSing to look forward to, but its a good start. I think. Do you?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Right, well, didn't go to Workshop (did some gardening instead) but did just do some work on Typhus. 

See what you think:


























I took the highlights up with some Scorpion green, some bleached bone on the shield. I repainted the bile on his chest, and the nurglings... 

The reason the nurglings are blue is that it changes up the colour palette a bit, and also because any skin on the marines is also going to be blue.

So, thoughts? Feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Typhus looks good, but im not to sure about the blue nurglings, as they seem to stand out to much! Maybe dirty them up abit to tie in with predominantly green model & base!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm going to darken them down with the blue wash, just need to buy it first!


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

I really enjoy your models, they are very well put together and I agree on the blue nurglings, it seems to be a little too much.

but idk what im talking about I play Blood Angels, keep up the good work.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks, I think I put the most effort into construction...

Here's a quick shot of some stuff I was doing today...


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice sir!

The blue nurglings do contrast a little, maybe give them the same wash as the second spawn?

I really like your GSing work too mate!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

second spawn?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

My bad, another project log. Chaos everywhere today!

But it was a green wash over blue, and then white/bleached bone hightlights. I'll try and find a picture..


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadly, no pictictures, I lost the post. 

Umm, you can try looking for a tounsand sons log. Eh. I'd still say a green wash over the blue would look good, sort of blend in with the Nurgle feel.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Lol, well, I have actually done that already. I need to highlight it before photos go up. 

I'm at a wedding this weekend, so no hobby and no updates. Might try and get some photos up this morning if the sun comes out...


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

You live in the UK, the sun exists there?

On that note my cousins live in the Uk now. They were excited that it was 23 degrees. That our winter here in Brisbane.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I miss Australia, truly I do, but not so much at the moment. It's unrelentingly hot here right now...

On a hobby note, I've been working on my Chosen, and here are two of them...










What do you think?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking nice buddy!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Afternoon boys and girls...

It's been a while, and I've not been very busy...

I've finished painting all the marines I posted, and I've been working on some terminators, with the FW kit and some greenstuff...

These guys are in the very early stages of painting... the idea was that they look as hench as possible. I spaced their height up a bit.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

And the marines:



















The next part I'm working on is finishing the terminators, and trying to think of a way to make a sized up typhus in plastic...


----------

